# How to? Astorath with scythe



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have no idea where to put this, so move if I'm wrong here

A friend gave me a Astorath an Chrismas
I was lucky and there where 2 of his awesome axe in the box, so I decided to convert him a scythe and use him for my CSM

The Problem: How should I do the pose?
If you have any Ideas, please answer


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Just to clarify; you want to make an additional Astorath outta plastic chaos bits using the extra metal spine ax you have? Or do you mean you're gonna use the original metal model for your CSM army, and somehow pose him using two spine axes?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's something I found. Simply put the spare ax into the pointing hand.




















If you wanna go chaos, you could do something like this....


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you I really like the models you posted.
I think I take the pose of the first one



lav25gunner said:


> Just to clarify; you want to make an additional Astorath outta plastic chaos bits using the extra metal spine ax you have? Or do you mean you're gonna use the original metal model for your CSM army, and somehow pose him using two spine axes?


I gonna use the original model with some chaos bitz and I want to make a scythe out of the two axes

I will start a blog when I start my next armie, there I show some of the results of (chaos)astorath too :spiteful:


----------

